# Confirmation Question- Not Golden Related



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Unless they are in church, it's actually confOrmation 
Although they are absolutely the same as regards size/structure/movement/temperament, there are very distinct and strict requirements for each variety, therefore they are judged separately. The three varieties are as follows:


_Black Variety_--Solid color black to include black with tan points. The black should be jet; shadings of brown or liver in the coat are not desirable. A small amount of white on the chest and/or throat is allowed; white in any other location shall disqualify.

_Any Solid Color Other than Black (ASCOB)_--Any solid color other than black, ranging from lightest cream to darkest red, including brown and brown with tan points. The color shall be of a uniform shade, but lighter color of the feathering is permissible. A small amount of white on the chest and/or throat is allowed; white in any other location shall disqualify.

_Parti-Color Variety_--Two or more solid, well broken colors, one of which must be white; black and white, red and white (the red may range from lightest cream to darkest red), brown and white, and roans, to include any such color combination with tan points. It is preferable that the tan markings be located in the same pattern as for the tan points in the Black and ASCOB varieties. Roans are classified as parti-colors and may be of any of the usual roaning patterns. Primary color which is ninety percent (90%) or more shall disqualify.

_Tan Points_--The color of the tan may be from the lightest cream to the darkest red and is restricted to ten percent (10%) or less of the color of the specimen; tan markings in excess of that amount shall disqualify. In the case of tan points in the Black or ASCOB variety, the markings shall be located as follows:

1) A clear tan spot over each eye;
2) On the sides of the muzzle and on the cheeks;
3) On the underside of the ears;
4) On all feet and/or legs;
5) Under the tail;
6) On the chest, optional; presence or absence shall not be penalized.

Tan markings which are not readily visible or which amount only to traces, shall be penalized. Tan on the muzzle which extends upward, over and joins shall also be penalized. The absence of tan markings in the Black or ASCOB variety in any of the specified locations in any otherwise tan-pointed dog shall disqualify.

*Disqualifications* 
_Height--Males over 15½ inches; females over 14½ inches.
Color and Markings--The aforementioned colors are the only acceptable colors or combination of colors. 
Any other colors or combination of colors to disqualify.
Black Variety--White markings except on chest and throat.
Any Solid Color Other Than Black Variety--White markings except on chest and throat.
Parti-color Variety--Primary color ninety percent (90%) or more.
Tan Points--(1) Tan markings in excess of ten percent (10%); (2) Absence of tan markings in Black or ASCOB Variety in any of the specified locations in an otherwise tan pointed dog._


There are several breeds that are separated by color in the classes, but not as a breed ie: Labradors and Collies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know what the thinking is but I do know that, so far, you can not decide the color of lab puppies by breeding. There is no such thing as a breeder of yellow labs or Chocolates.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Unless they are in church, it's actually confOrmation


OOPS!! :doh: You are absolutely correct!! Thanks for all the info!! I had no idea that the coat requirements with Cockers was SO in depth!

Oakley's dad... that's an interesting point... and one I definately hadn't thought of!


----------

